# People who you want to talk to on the forums



## Acruoxil

So I'm pretty sure there's someone who you've always wanted to talk to over on the forums, but never came across the opportunity to. Who is it for you?


----------



## Mariah

Dilute said:


> To be honest I've always wanted to talk to Slammint, Riummi and oswaldies. They've always seemed to me as super rad people and it'd be lovely to talk to them :')



Then talk to them. Nobody is stopping you.


----------



## Albuns

Kaylee, Kadeykrunks, Riummi, and a few others who I don't know off the top of my head~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I always wanted to talk to old members of the forum. Like 2005-2013.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Then talk to them. Nobody is stopping you.



FINALLY I AGREE WITH YOU!


----------



## Aestivate

Mariah because of all the sweetness and loving. Actually, I think you commented on me once, that's good enough.


----------



## AS176

I've always wanted to talk to Xeno1000, NOT. Heh heh burn


----------



## Ichigo.

I pretty much talk to anyone I want to talk to. It's the internet so it's not too difficult.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The only person I can think of is Jeremy. He's been here so long I'd probably just ask him questions about the site's beginnings and how to successfully run the site now. I just felt like I'd be a bother or whatever, so I never have.


----------



## toadsworthy

Dilute said:


> So I'm pretty sure there's someone who you've always wanted to talk to over on the forums, but never came across the opportunity to. Who is it for you?
> 
> To be honest I've always wanted to talk to Slammint, Riummi and oswaldies. They've always seemed to me as super rad people and it'd be lovely to talk to them :')



In the forums and real life.... I understand where you're coming from, and there are so many people I feel like we would be best friends, i always felt weird for thinking like that so I'm glad someone else is on the same wavelength...


----------



## tobi!

I tried talking to someone on here that I thought was cool and then they shunned me so never again...


----------



## Acruoxil

Mariah said:


> Then talk to them. Nobody is stopping you.



Honestly I made this thread because I came across a lot of people who were having the troubles I mentioned. No one's stopping me, yes, but I don't want to come off as a bother to anyone.


----------



## Byngo

I'd love to have a deep, thoughtful discussion with myself someday. 

now for a serious reply: I'd like to talk with some friends that have disappeared this year. :<


----------



## Javocado

If I'm feeling to talk to anyone, I'll just slide in their VM's real quick.
If you're feeling to talk to me, just slide in mine. I don't bite!!

But like Nutty, I also would like to talk to people that have seemingly vanished this year/last year.


----------



## Corrie

Kaiaa. She seemed super sweet. Not sure if she comes on here anymore.


----------



## RhinoK

my fans so all two of them know i love them and value their questionable taste in humans


----------



## doveling

i've wanted to talk to a few people on here, but im not cool enough to approach ahah!


----------



## Jacob

I've always wanted to talk to this girl named Miharu
she seems really cool

and like I always wanted to befriend Labellefleur, idk she is really nice and one of my favorite mods

and the members that were here in like 2005 and before

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> i've wanted to talk to a few people on here, but im not cool enough to approach ahah!



Just send me a message!!
Imy


----------



## Joy

I'm kind of an awkward turtle so I don't really know how to properly approach people. Even if it is online.


----------



## Llust

its rare for me to peak an interest in having a personal convo with anyone on the forums considering a majority of the people i've met here are immature/under thirteen y.o or just seem like they're not interested in befriending anyone either, but even if i did i doubt i'd pm them. starting and keeping up convos with someone i barely talk to is something im terrible at..so unless i know all about your typing style, what ticks you off and your maturity level, it's p much impossible for me to start a casual convo with you without feeling like im being a nuisance

alby-kun seems really nice though, but i cant imagine being able to talk to him personally haha


----------



## Celty

I don't really talk to people unless they talk to me first, but I feel like SockHead is a really chill guy and would probably be interesting to get to know but I'm so awkward lmao


----------



## laurenx

anyone who wants to get to know me, i want to make tbt friends so much


----------



## MissLily123

Celty said:


> I don't really talk to people unless they talk to me first, but I feel like SockHead is a really chill guy and would probably be interesting to get to know but I'm so awkward lmao



This ^^^ I just feel like if I talk to someone I annoy them. I like when people message me out of the blue though.


----------



## piichinu

any1 rich


----------



## Caius

I've always wanted to talk more with Sporge


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

There's been a lot of people I wanted to talk to on the forums. I don't really know how to carry a good conversation that gives some sort of satisfaction. I really don't like small talk either. If anyone wanted to talk to me you wouldn't be bothering me, I'm pretty lonely.

Notice me Alby-senpai. Someone please notice me. YouTube can only fill the void for so long...


----------



## Acruoxil

MissLily123 said:


> This ^^^ I just feel like if I talk to someone I annoy them. I like when people message me out of the blue though.



I don't think it'd be annoying for anyone to receive a message from someone to chat! I think they'd instead feel happy :')

 Well, at least I would, so yeah.


----------



## jiny

Im so lonely 
I friend people who seem nice.


----------



## Tao

For the same reasons others said, I don't speak to people since I'm terrible at speaking to people, as well as that feeling that I'm bothering them.


I'm fine posting and replying in threads where it's public, though I'm absolutely useless in a more 'personal' conversation with people I don't know, so I just avoid it.
It's the same reason I usually make new friends through existing friends IRL, where there's always that mutual person I'm already comfortable with in the conversation to stop it feeling as awkward.


----------



## Acruoxil

laurenx said:


> anyone who wants to get to know me, i want to make tbt friends so much



Well I talk to you on the IRC  and man you're such a great person to talk to.


----------



## riummi

Dilute said:


> So I'm pretty sure there's someone who you've always wanted to talk to over on the forums, but never came across the opportunity to. Who is it for you?
> 
> To be honest I've always wanted to talk to Slammint, Riummi and oswaldies. They've always seemed to me as super rad people and it'd be lovely to talk to them :')



well, hello there 

mines: anyone who just wants to chat and is cool with making jokes and stuff~


----------



## Acruoxil

riummi said:


> well, hello there


Hey  never actually thought you'd see this

How's it going? C:


----------



## riummi

Dilute said:


> Hey  never actually thought you'd see this
> 
> How's it going? C:



i see everything 

mm its cool right now~ gonna go chill in bed soon xD hbu? maybe you should just write on my wall hah


----------



## jiny

I've always wanted to talk to Gracelia, she seems like a really kind lady


----------



## kayleee

Literally I will talk to anyone I love talking


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Celty said:


> I don't really talk to people unless they talk to me first, but I feel like SockHead is a really chill guy and would probably be interesting to get to know but I'm so awkward lmao


He's actually a total dweeb.


----------



## Thunder

Celty said:


> but I feel like SockHead is a really chill guy



Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Chaotix

laurenx said:


> anyone who wants to get to know me, i want to make tbt friends so much



I tried saying hello on your wall but got no response.

I don't mind talking to people or people talking to me.

If u gotta a question to ask just post on my wall or pm me.


----------



## Jake

Idc really if I wanna talk to someone I'll just shoot them a PM. Conversation over the internet doesn't bother me at all. But if anyone ever wants to talk to me just shoot me a pm and I will reply if u get lucky!!! You can vm me but I tend to dislike/ignore VM's coz I find them spammy


----------



## AS176

I'll talk to any of you guys


----------



## Mairmalade

Nah. If I regularly stalked someone and thought "yeah they seem pretty baller," then maybe.


----------



## oswaldies

I don't think many people would like talking to an eleven year old girl, but I guess some people do because they still talk to me ; w ;


----------



## Chris

A lot of people - especially regulars who I've not interacted with much. For a few months I was feeling pretty stressed and burnt out and I just didn't have the energy to really do much when I came on here besides mod work, so casual conversation and making friends sort of fell to the wayside.


----------



## Trundle

There are a lot of people who are gone now that I never had a chance to meet. Some of the older sages. I just feel like they have so much to say but they aren't here to say it. There are a lot of people that I used to talk to but don't any longer as well. A lot of the early IRC goers. I also wish that when I talked to people, they were more open. Basic conversation that doesn't go into any depth bothers me a lot.


----------



## Peter

i think i'd most like to talk to people who's art/creations i really love hahaha
like *Ardrey* and *Simple*, and pretty much anyone i've ever ordered art from; 
and steal all their art tips get to know them


----------



## Togekid

jacob_lawall.


----------



## Ste

JeffreyAC, jacob_lawall and Monkey D. Luffy. They're pretty cool people. 

Hola and Chipped Teacup


----------



## jiny

Yup I'm sure no one would wanna talk to me


----------



## kayleee

KawaiiX3 said:


> Yup I'm sure no one would wanna talk to me



I do


----------



## bigger34

I usually just get shy and awkward, so pretty much no one.


----------



## jiny

kayleee said:


> I do



Well hello there


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I wanted to talk to Gallows as he seem pretty cool, but I don't see him since he left staff. I have since befriended others I wanted to, like Sock and Justin. 

If anyone ever wanted to talk to me, feel free to leave me a profile message, I try to check the forums every day if possible on desktop or Wii U so I will definitely see your message as soon as I can!


----------



## raeyoung

I've talked to anybody I ever wanted to talk to!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

am i the only one who looks at the title of this thread and think it should be renamed "notice me senpai?" XP

on topic, i dont know anyone well enough to name who i'd like to talk to, but as long as your nice, i'd be fine being your friend.


----------



## riummi

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> am i the only one who looks at the title of this thread and think it should be renamed "notice me senpai?" XP
> 
> on topic, i dont know anyone well enough to name who i'd like to talk to, but as long as your nice, i'd be fine being your friend.



omg how did i not think of that. it has to happen pls


----------



## mintellect

Um.... People?

I honestly don't know. IMO it's awkward to just randomly send a PM or VM like "hi I wanna talk!"


----------



## riummi

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Um.... People?
> 
> I honestly don't know. IMO it's awkward to just randomly send a PM or VM like "hi I wanna talk!"



true true but how else would you do it? It would be hard for there to be a good opportunity too talk ;u;


----------



## okaimii

There's been a lot of people who I wanted to talk to but I unfortunately have a sh!tty memory and can't remember anyone's name. So there's that. 

but i think dilute is pretty cool


----------



## riummi

okaimii said:


> There's been a lot of people who I wanted to talk to but I unfortunately have a sh!tty memory and can't remember anyone's name. So there's that.
> 
> but i think dilute is pretty cool



im so hurt okai //sobs in the corner


----------



## okaimii

riummi said:


> im so hurt okai //sobs in the corner



its ok bby, kai has u now ily <3
//cradles u


----------



## Amyy

a lot of people LOL but im awkward af and cant hold a conversation :')


----------



## Jake

Amyy said:


> a lot of people LOL but im awkward af and cant hold a conversation :')



i want to talk to I but im 2 scared (((((


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> i want to talk to I but im 2 scared (((((



u should be


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Jake. said:


> i want to talk to I but im 2 scared (((((



You can always talk to me Jake...


----------



## Jamborenium

No, never again after what happened I have no desire to talk to anyone. Or in other words I don't want to be anyone's friend here


----------



## Acruoxil

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> am i the only one who looks at the title of this thread and think it should be renamed "notice me senpai?" XP


Your wish is my command, ma'am.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> No, never again after what happened I have no desire to talk to anyone. Or in other words I don't want to be anyone's friend here



Sorry to hear that ): trust me though, not everyone is like that :') hope you talk to us peeps again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amyy said:


> a lot of people LOL but im awkward af and cant hold a conversation :')



Oh you hold a conversation on IRC just fine. I think you're rad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> There's been a lot of people who I wanted to talk to but I unfortunately have a sh!tty memory and can't remember anyone's name. So there's that.
> 
> but i think dilute is pretty cool



You're cooler <3


----------



## Rasha

there are many people here who seem cool to talk to, but for the most part I just do it anyway and send them a vm. yes, it does come out as a annoying or a bother sometimes but as long as I don't pester them and I have good intentions then it's all good I guess? if I talked to someone and they never replied then I would politely step away and leave them alone.
I do however feel that a lot of people don't like me very much and it's very understandable as I have a personality that is not very likable. but I do like it very much when people talk to me and for the most part I'd never ignore them. I'm one of the few older members here so I try to somehow leave a good impression and help out when I can


----------



## Athera

hmm there's been a few people! I can't remember their usernames. I usually am good at holding convos but I talked to someone recently who didn't seem to be interested, so it was a bad experience. But i'm good to talk to so PM me if u wanna


----------



## Midoriya

Well, there's a couple people I'd like to talk to.  Mainly WonderK, Bahamut (R-Cookies), and Monkey D. Luffy.  I'm just not sure what to really say... XD....

Also, people already VM me at times and talk to me, so I feel fine so far.  


EDIT: Honestly I'm down for talking (VM or PM, preferably VM) with anyone so long as they're a nice person and the conversation can get deeper than just idle chat.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Ste said:


> JeffreyAC, jacob_lawall and Monkey D. Luffy. They're pretty cool people.
> 
> Hola and Chipped Teacup



 

Well most people seem pretty chill on here, but I'm generally awkward af on the internet, so I'll talk to most anyone who is willing to have a conversation with me haha


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> i want to talk to I but im 2 scared (((((



meow, you should be.

also if anyone wants to talk to me go ahead i guess.

i am a giant geek with older music and films and my sense of humor is the worst so be prepared... wait u cant


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> If I'm feeling to talk to anyone, I'll just slide in their VM's real quick.
> If you're feeling to talk to me, just slide in mine. I don't bite!!
> 
> But like Nutty, I also would like to talk to people that have seemingly vanished this year/last year.



you bite stop lying


----------



## Albuns

I don't know, depends on the topic.


----------



## milkday

most people (practically all of them famous and intimidating) but i just lurk ;~;


----------



## Javocado

Elin said:


> you bite stop lying



boi if you don't


----------



## Princess

Javocado


----------



## Rasha

KiloPatches, she was nice and lovely but she just kind of left but not really? she doesn't recognize me but that's understandable

Javocado, I have a feeling I got on their nerves for some reason because I do behave quite annoyingly sometimes without thought. it's really just kind of who I am? but I do apologize for calling you a kid and for underestimating your mad gaming skills


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> Javocado



yes hi hello i am jav nice to meet you wonderful day we are javing wouldn't you agree?



Bahamut said:


> Javocado, I have a feeling I got on their nerves for some reason because I do behave quite annoyingly sometimes without thought. it's really just kind of who I am? but I do apologize for calling you a kid and for underestimating your mad gaming skills



I have no gripe with you at all haha. You've always been a cool cucumber to me.


----------



## JessSux

Nobody in particular...heh heh


----------



## Forek

Natty said:


> I'd love to have a deep, thoughtful discussion with myself someday.
> 
> now for a serious reply: I'd like to talk with some friends that have disappeared this year. :<



I was just gonna put  but i dont want another warning


----------



## Rasha

Javocado said:


> I have no gripe with you at all haha. You've always been a cool cucumber to me.



thanks dude *hugs*

sigh, I quite miss many people here...


----------



## Celestefey

Well, there is no one on here I want to talk to in particular - not to be rude or anything, since you're all lovely people - but I'm always happy to talk to new people.  Although I have a feeling most people don't find me interesting enough to want to start a conversation with. I don't mind though, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## milkday

I actually just saw a post from you and was like "huh. You seem neat"


----------



## tui

anyone with a similar sense of humour, and similar interests


----------



## Beardo

Sarasakat


jk I already talk to that *****slut


----------



## Acruoxil

Celestefey said:


> Well, there is no one on here I want to talk to in particular - not to be rude or anything, since you're all lovely people - but I'm always happy to talk to new people.  Although I have a feeling most people don't find me interesting enough to want to start a conversation with. I don't mind though, it doesn't bother me.



Oh you're that person with the excellent photography! I'd love to talk to you


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

For some reason I thought this was about talking to people outside the forums...Anyways, I used to have some nice friends on here I would talk to pretty often, but most have left and we lost touch. I'd love to find some others to chat with, feel free to leave me a message~ _The only thing is, I'm kind of bad about replying back immediately, because I always say I'll do it later and forget to, heh._


----------



## Byngo

SHINYSANDWICH!!! that's who I'd love to talk to :<


----------



## Rasha

ShinyYoshi and Aeryka. they probably don't know that I was R-Cookies and think I'm a stranger T_T

also Natty! where are you?


----------



## crystalchild

not really anyone in particular, but i'd love to chat and get to know you guys. i don't really have any friends on this site, but i wouldn't mind making some. i'm pretty bad at initiating conversation, though, and always assume the other party won't care or find me interesting... it's something i should probably work on.


----------



## lars708

Bahamut said:


> ShinyYoshi and Aeryka. they probably don't know that I was R-Cookies and think I'm a stranger T_T
> 
> also Natty! where are you?



Ahem i always knew you were R-Cookies heh... 

Also i am disappointed that no one Mentioned me, i cri everytiem... I wanna talk to a lot of people btw but some of them just never respond or if i ask how they are doing then they say "I'm good'' and do not continue the conversation :/


----------



## Rasha

lars708 said:


> Ahem i always knew you were R-Cookies heh...
> 
> Also i am disappointed that no one Mentioned me, i cri everytiem... I wanna talk to a lot of people btw but some of them just never respond or if i ask how they are doing then they say "I'm good'' and do not continue the conversation :/



screw them, you're awesome *hugs* 
also I believe your lie lol


----------



## lars708

Bahamut said:


> screw them, you're awesome *hugs*
> also I believe your lie lol



I did not actually >u< but thanks anyway *hugs*


----------



## Megan.

No one in particular.


----------



## enchilada

i want to talk to megatastic


----------



## Alienfish

anyone as music and film geeky as i am. poke meh baby


----------



## ZetaFunction

Jacob_lawall and Slammint since they seemed pretty awesome.... but I guess I'm too shy to say hey and also I don't want them to hate me more if they already do :/

Otherwise, not really, other than maybe the mods/admins


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Bahamut said:


> ShinyYoshi and Aeryka. they probably don't know that I was R-Cookies and think I'm a stranger T_T
> 
> also Natty! where are you?



I know you were  you're super awesome no matter what username you have!


----------



## kayleee

Every1 talk to me


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Zandy seems like a cool and nice person.


----------



## Hatori

DarkDesertFox said:


> Zandy seems like a cool and nice person.



Zandy is a cool and nice person! You should try talking to him if you haven't yet :]

As for me, not any one in particular but I'm open to having conversations with others


----------



## kawaii_princess

Oh gosh I had no idea there was a thread like this! Honestly...no one in particular because I see so many different faces daily on their forum, so I haven't connected to someone where I need to be friends with them. HOWEVER, I would love to be friends with a lot of you ; v; I just stink at starting the conversation.


----------



## Acruoxil

Hahah no one in particular, though if you wanna talk to me sometime, my VM/PM box is always open :')


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> Hahah no one in particular, though if you wanna talk to me sometime, my VM/PM box is always open :')


and you're afk =perf :'D


----------



## Flop

Anyone that I want to talk to, I talk to.  It's not particularly hard.  It's not like you're meeting them face to face, so I don't understand why some people can't strike up a conversation.


----------



## Acruoxil

Moko said:


> and you're afk =perf :'D



I'm a busy man m8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Anyone that I want to talk to, I talk to.  It's not particularly hard.  It's not like you're meeting them face to face, so I don't understand why some people can't strike up a conversation.



11/10 on your signature, js


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I like to talk with anyone who wants it really  But mainly who I have added to my friends list here on tbt. I want to visit towns!


----------



## Stalfos

Nah, not really. I'm not really a chatty person but some forum users that I may or may not have things in common with are: Bahamut, Beardo, Bowie, Brackets and Tui.

There are however many more great people on this forum and I know for sure that I've forgotten some of them. No hard feelings.


----------



## lars708

Stalfos said:


> Nah, not really. I'm not really a chatty person but some forum users that I may or may not have things in common with are: Bahamut, Beardo, Bowie, Brackets and Tui.
> 
> There are however many more great people on this forum and I know for sure that I've forgotten some of them. No hard feelings.



Omg Beardo, i havent seen that user in a while....


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

It's not like I don't talk to her, but I talk to her once every blue moon so I'll go ahead. I like talking to Kayleee on threads about something of at least mild importance. She's the only person I agree with like 100% of the time and she's super chill.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward. they seem like a really nice person, and the only times I've actually talked with her were over threads, so ya. xD


----------



## HMCaprica

I am kinda new to the the site so anyone really, I love to help out and will always try to have someone back if they are in the right and I will stick up for them. I am pretty chill, love gaming and music probably music first though. My VM is always open.


----------



## Rasha

Stalfos said:


> Nah, not really. I'm not really a chatty person but some forum users that I may or may not have things in common with are: Bahamut, Beardo, Bowie, Brackets and Tui.
> 
> There are however many more great people on this forum and I know for sure that I've forgotten some of them. No hard feelings.



we have things in common alright


----------



## Isabella

I should send messages to people who seem interesting. ever since I came back I barely know anyone on here anymore lmao


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Squidward. they seem like a really nice person, and the only times I've actually talked with her were over threads, so ya. xD



*Senpai notices you*


----------



## lars708

Isabella said:


> I should send messages to people who seem interesting. ever since I came back I barely know anyone on here anymore lmao



Exactly, a lot of people are strangers to meee :0


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> *Senpai notices you*



S-senpaii~, please by my friend? /}u//v//u{\


----------



## Jacob

mayorjoe said:


> jacob_lawall.





Ste said:


> JeffreyAC, jacob_lawall and Monkey D. Luffy. They're pretty cool people.
> 
> Hola and Chipped Teacup





Lucanosa said:


> Jacob_lawall and Slammint since they seemed pretty awesome.... but I guess I'm too shy to say hey and also I don't want them to hate me more if they already do :/
> 
> Otherwise, not really, other than maybe the mods/admins



ily


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Well,the only one i want to talk now is Tina but my shyness is over 9000 >////<


----------



## Esphas

me


----------



## Stalfos

Bahamut said:


> we have things in common alright



Haha. Wear it proudly.


----------



## Chris

Jetix said:


> Well,the only one i want to talk now is Tina but my shyness is over 9000 >////<



Hi there. I promise I'm not scary.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Hi there. I promise I'm not scary.



I can confirm, you're really nice


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> S-senpaii~, please by my friend? /}u//v//u{\



We are tomodachis now! ♡ ～('▽^人)


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> We are tomodachis now! ♡ ～('▽^人)



Yaaaay! (A^v')~ ★


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Yaaaay! (A^v')~ ★



I added your fc by the way, I can't play a lot but I'm on sometimes!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I added your fc by the way, I can't play a lot but I'm on sometimes!



Ah, don't worry about it. I rarely use my 3DS anymore. xD


----------



## kassie

Anyone on my friend's list really.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I already put on here the users I wanted to talk to, but I wanna bring up the users who either changed their username or are just inactive.

I wanted to get to know "londonfog" as she seemed like a very cool person and she made 2 versions of signatures for me, but I honestly still feel bad for the trial it was to make a signature with a GameCube garden in the text. London, if you see this, my apologies! 

Another user I grew fond of in my early months of Bell Tree a few years ago was "BellBringerGreen". I am aware that he goes by BellGreen or something close to that, but I felt that we related on many subjects on the forum, but we never talked. I hope that could possibly change.


----------



## Heyden

Friends I talk to daily that are on here are Chibi.Hoshi, BlueCheeseMoney and Peachy

EDIT: ohh, people I want to talk to, umm, I guess anyone


----------



## Bloobloop

The ones off the top of my head would probably Alby-kun, PeterJohnson, pretty much any mod, Riummi, etc etc
But I feel so awkward striking a conversation ;-; 
Pretty much anyone


----------



## Noir

I would love to talk to mods, and my friends if they're ever on. Since it feels like a chunk of them aren't.



Or ignores me.



Or I don't remember them.


BUT MOD-SEMPAIS. WHY YOU SO INTIMIDATING. ]:


----------



## Acruoxil

You know I'd actually love to have a chat with one of the mods xD


----------



## sock

Tina, Kiaa and sockhead. I mean, we sort of have the same name, so, yeah. We could be socks together. A PAIR OF SOCKS.


----------



## Farobi

emisenpai12 said:


> I always wanted to talk to old members of the forum. Like 2005-2013.



Today I learned I am an old member.


----------



## jiny

Some people I would like to talk to are:

peonye (sorry if I spelt that wrong)
Miharu
Aerate/Dilute
Gracelia
Kairi-Kitten
Simple

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noir said:


> I would love to talk to mods, and my friends if they're ever on. Since it feels like a chunk of them aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Or ignores me.
> 
> 
> 
> Or I don't remember them.
> 
> 
> BUT MOD-SEMPAIS. WHY YOU SO INTIMIDATING. ]:



I try to talk to mods but ignore me


----------



## Tianna

I have no idea... Because if I want to talk to someone, I shoot them a message without hesitation. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Farobi said:


> Today I learned I am an old member.



me too

feel free to talk to me though.


----------



## piichinu

i really want to talk to mimihime and ricebunny <3

i also wanna talk to people with more money than me but its kinda hard to find someone like that


----------



## Peter

Bloobloop said:


> The ones off the top of my head would probably Alby-kun, PeterJohnson, pretty much any mod, Riummi, etc etc
> But I feel so awkward striking a conversation ;-;
> Pretty much anyone



heeey


----------



## lars708

Noir said:


> I would love to talk to mods, and my friends if they're ever on. Since it feels like a chunk of them aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Or ignores me.
> 
> 
> 
> Or I don't remember them.
> 
> 
> BUT MOD-SEMPAIS. WHY YOU SO INTIMIDATING. ]:



I never have issues with them honestly, and they reply too if i shoot them a message.


----------



## Taj

I'm proud to say I've talked to some of the "popular" people on here, but all you have to do is ay hi or talk about something in common. I've had chats with peoyne, Tina, Ana and Simple.

It would still be hard for me to have the courage to say hi to Jeremy or Justin, as they are the founders on here and they are probably too busy in their life. Other people would maybe be ardrey, WonderK, You Got Mail, Peterjohnson, and a couple others

And there's this person named DaCoSim that I've never really talked to. She seems like a nice person though


----------



## Peter

neester14 said:


> I'm proud to say I've talked to some of the "popular" people on here, but all you have to do is ay hi or talk about something in common. I've had chats with peoyne, Tina, Ana and Simple.
> 
> It would still be hard for me to have the courage to say hi to Jeremy or Justin, as they are the founders on here and they are probably too busy in their life. Other people would maybe be ardrey, WonderK, You Got Mail, Peterjohnson, and a couple others
> 
> And there's this person named DaCoSim that I've never really talked to. She seems like a nice person though



neester you can talk to me whenever!!


----------



## Chris

Noir said:


> I would love to talk to mods... <snip>
> 
> BUT MOD-SEMPAIS. WHY YOU SO INTIMIDATING. ]:





Aerate said:


> You know I'd actually love to have a chat with one of the mods xD



Then do so - we don't bite!



cookiecrisps said:


> I try to talk to mods but ignore me



I can't speak for the other staff members, but telling me you were talking to me because you were bored wasn't exactly a great conversation starter.


----------



## 00jachna

When you search for your name but nothing comes up </3

rip me


----------



## Alienfish

neester14 said:


> And there's this person named DaCoSim that I've never really talked to. She seems like a nice person though



She is. I don't talk to her a lot nowadays but I had a good time back when I got New Leaf.


----------



## Bloobloop

peterjohnson said:


> heeey



Hiii  How's it going?


----------



## Peter

Bloobloop said:


> Hiii  How's it going?



i'm doing great, thanks!
you should probably PM me instead of talking on here, though 
don't think the thread is for chatting


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

00jachna said:


> When you search for your name but nothing comes up </3
> 
> rip me



00jachna is obviously the coolest person on here I wanna talk to him (her)?


----------



## lars708

Tina said:


> I can't speak for the other staff members, but telling me you were talking to me because you were bored wasn't exactly a great conversation starter.



I gotta grant you that one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> When you search for your name but nothing comes up </3
> 
> rip me



I know right? Hahaha


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I tried talking to the mods through the information desk thread, but they never responded to my question. Oh well.


----------



## Chris

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I tried talking to the mods through the information desk thread, but they never responded to my question. Oh well.



If we don't answer questions straightaway it usually means we (a) don't have the answer yet, (b) we're still looking into it, and/or (c) we're not allowed to make information public (yet). People look too deep into even our non-commital answers and often draw wrong conclusions from them, so sometimes it's better not to say anything until we can give the correct information.


----------



## Nightmares

AJAY BECAUSE HE LEFT

<\3


----------



## riummi

Bloobloop said:


> The ones off the top of my head would probably Alby-kun, PeterJohnson, pretty much any mod, Riummi, etc etc
> But I feel so awkward striking a conversation ;-;
> Pretty much anyone



//sobs i feel so loved


----------



## Albuns

Bloobloop said:


> The ones off the top of my head would probably Alby-kun, PeterJohnson, pretty much any mod, Riummi, etc etc
> But I feel so awkward striking a conversation ;-;
> Pretty much anyone



*Gasp* Someone actually wants to talk to ME? I feel some honored~ ;w;


----------



## Damniel

I love talking with anyone really, I'm not afraid of playing around or talking with anyone really. The mods are just people after all so why be scared of them?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Tina said:


> If we don't answer questions straightaway it usually means we (a) don't have the answer yet, (b) we're still looking into it, and/or (c) we're not allowed to make information public (yet). People look too deep into even our non-commital answers and often draw wrong conclusions from them, so sometimes it's better not to say anything until we can give the correct information.



Oh ok. I was just wondering if at least one of the staff knew or if I could get some information on the progress.(Cool! You're talking to me! )


----------



## Cam1

I have had stray conversations with him, but Ive always wanted to talk to Sockhead. He seems like someone I could be good friends with tbh


----------



## Acruoxil

cookiecrisps said:


> Some people I would like to talk to are:
> 
> peonye (sorry if I spelt that wrong)
> Miharu
> Aerate/Dilute
> Gracelia
> Kairi-Kitten
> Simple



Ah I just noticed this; I've said this before, but if you wanna talk, feel free to drop a VM :') I wouldn't mind a chat c:


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jacob_lawall said:


> and like I always wanted to befriend Labellefleur, idk she is really nice and one of my favorite mods


When you see this a month after it was posted... Hi. 


Tina said:


> Then do so - we don't bite!


I can confirm we do not bite. Though I wouldn't recommend sticking your fingers anywhere near vampire Bunnie's mouth.


----------



## riummi

anyone right now really lol i feel so lonely //


----------



## Bowie

Caius, if I had to choose someone to have a good chat with. Moko is also really fun to talk to, and "Call me Daniel".


----------



## tumut

There are a bunch of members i'd love to talk to but I just feel weird posting vms on random people's profiles. But if you think i'm cool or something feel free to shoot me a vm I promise i'll love you back (unless you're Jake. lolol)


----------



## Damniel

I love receiving vms so if any of you want to talk with someone, feel free to talk to me! I always respond


----------



## uwuzumakii

Anyone. I'm lonely... ._.


----------



## Stalfos

neester14 said:


> And there's this person named DaCoSim that I've never really talked to. She seems like a nice person though



DaCoSim is a very nice person!


----------



## mogyay

i don't rly have anyone in mind i'd like to talk to but there are users who are talking to me currently where i'd like them to continue to do so, and i'd probably feel the same if anyone else started talking to me


----------



## hydrophonic

Jake-tastic. <3333


----------



## cinny

anyone since the day I signed up on belltree.


----------



## nfsfan18

I haven't browsed TBT in like 5 years. Last time I logged in it was changing sites. I decided to reset my password today cause I forgot about my account and was wondering what was going around on here. I don't have anyone to talk to anymore or anyone I remember from this forum, haha. Starting from scratch.


----------



## yoyo98

Woah guys not all at once! You know I can't talk to all of you _at the same time_!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Piichinu >///<


----------



## piichinu

Jetix said:


> Piichinu >///<



uwu


----------



## Pokemanz

Anybody really. I don't talk to people much on here like in VMs and stuff. :c


----------



## okaimii

Anyone really. I'm always happy to make new friends.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

piichinu said:


> uwu



(oh ****! senpai piichinu noticed me,what i do now? D: )


----------



## tumut

Jetix said:


> (oh ****! senpai piichinu noticed me,what i do now? D


Run.


----------



## Rasha

Natty


----------



## Jamborenium

I like making new friends so anyone really, as long as they aren't easily offended


----------



## piichinu

Jetix said:


> (oh ****! senpai piichinu noticed me,what i do now? D: )





Lixx said:


> Run.



hes probably right -_________-


----------



## Rasha

Nebudelic said:


> I like making new friends so anyone really, as long as they aren't easily offended



is that your nice way of saying that you can be mean sometimes?


----------



## RhinoK

18 pages and no one said my name

im leaving tbt bye


----------



## Acruoxil

RhinoK said:


> 18 pages and no one said my name
> 
> im leaving tbt bye



Barely anyone said my name; instead of quitting one should try and leave their mark here in a positive way so that people actually look up to them :')


----------



## Albuns

Aerate said:


> Barely anyone said my name; instead of quitting one should try and leave their mark here in a positive way so that people actually look up to them :')



I think I left small chicken scratches here and there, and I think only one person really looks up to me(may not even, but who knows.). xD


----------



## Acruoxil

Alby-Kun said:


> I think I left small chicken scratches here and there, and I think only one person really looks up to me(may not even, but who knows.). xD



Ahhh unless you're talking about me, you can add another person to your list


----------



## RhinoK

Aerate said:


> Barely anyone said my name; instead of quitting one should try and leave their mark here in a positive way so that people actually look up to them :')



ew positivity,


----------



## Acruoxil

RhinoK said:


> ew positivity,



Surprisingly, it can help you get really far ahead in life.


----------



## RhinoK

Aerate said:


> Surprisingly, it can help you get really far ahead in life.



exactly
which is why i have succumbed 2 the negativity


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

RhinoK said:


> exactly
> which is why i have succumbed 2 the negativity


2edgy4me


----------



## Albuns

Aerate said:


> Ahhh unless you're talking about me, you can add another person to your list



I still don't see what you see and nope, not you xD. What social link do you consider me, chariot?


----------



## Acruoxil

Alby-Kun said:


> I still don't see what you see and nope, not you xD. What social link do you consider me, chariot?



Ahh you got another fan then <3 and well, umm. How about Temperance?


----------



## RhinoK

hariolari said:


> 2edgy4me



im not edgy im goth theres a difference


----------



## inkling

I'll talk to random people on here but usually I have a reason like I'll comment on how cool their sig is or ask a question, or say happy bday. I don't randomly talk to people just to say "Hi, I think you're cool." I think its enough just to read their comments and if I have a reason to interact then I will. I guess you could find a reason to say Hi..like why you think theyre cool. Just mention it. Like, "Oh, I love your art so much, etc." or "I think your a great mod thanks for helping me out blah blah blah."


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

RhinoK said:


> im not edgy im goth theres a difference


You're not funny, either.


----------



## Albuns

Aerate said:


> Ahh you got another fan then <3 and well, umm. How about Temperance?



How do I relate to Temperance? o:


----------



## JellyLu

I always want to talk to all the Kpop fans xD

I want to be friends with happinessdelight but I don't want to bother her or seem like a creep o-o


----------



## riummi

JellyLu said:


> I always want to talk to all the Kpop fans xD
> 
> I want to be friends with happinessdelight but I don't want to bother her or seem like a creep o-o



I have left that life behind me now uvu just say hi! I'm sure they won't mind c:


----------



## Loriii

JellyLu said:


> I always want to talk to all the Kpop fans xD
> 
> I want to be friends with happinessdelight but I don't want to bother her or seem like a creep o-o



She's super nice and friendly! Just send a vm, pm or something, I'm sure she won't mind (like what riummi said)


----------



## Midoriya

Asuka.... I don't want to bother her though.... just noticed we're the same age and might have similar interests


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

There's a couple other people on tbt that I want to talk to, but I'm pretty sure I'd get banned if I did.


----------



## Midoriya

Mega_Cabbage said:


> There's a couple other people on tbt that I want to talk to, but I'm pretty sure I'd get banned if I did.



Why?  Is it a mod or admin??  XD......


(P.S. I love Generator Rex and your sig is awesome!...)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

DoubleR said:


> Why?  Is it a mod or admin??  XD......
> 
> 
> (P.S. I love Generator Rex and your sig is awesome!...)



Nah mods are cool. Just a few annoyances I've seen.


----------



## Midoriya

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Nah mods are cool. Just a few annoyances I've seen.





Oh, okay then...


----------



## Acruoxil

Stonelee, he's my love


----------



## Hermione Granger

The Pennifer because she's an adorable user


----------



## gem83

lencurryboy, Dorian, HHoney, NicPlays, and a few others I think I would really get along with c:


----------



## Pokemanz

piichinu, she seems like such a babe


----------



## Spongebob

Tfw no one mentions Spongebob



Tbh tho I'd actually like to talk to a few certain people on here BUT IM SHYYYYY


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Hmm. Theres this person named Spongebob that seems pretty cool.


----------



## tumut

Spongebob.


----------



## milkyi

Sugilite.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Mariah, she seems cool.


----------



## emolga

pretty much everyone!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Anyone i guess?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

nobody mentioned me

cri


----------



## Paperboy012305

Perhaps Slammint and Pokemanz the most. They seem pretty chill.

You should talk about me more often, i'm sweet.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

*pops in*
hello
*disappears*


----------



## Halloqueen

What's the point? Why not just approach the other user? I mean it's an internet forum, not in person, so there really shouldn't be much social anxiety. This is coming from someone who is pretty shy too.

That said, no one in particular. I'm a loner and have to really know a person for a long time before I can consider them a friend. I like getting into discussions but no one has ever struck me as someone I should want to get to know.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

ZombifiedHorror said:


> What's the point? Why not just approach the other user? I mean it's an internet forum, not in person, so there really shouldn't be much social anxiety. This is coming from someone who is pretty shy too.
> 
> That said, no one in particular. I'm a loner and have to really know a person for a long time before I can consider them a friend. I like getting into discussions but no one has ever struck me as someone I should want to get to know.



Mariah has a restraining order against me so I can't


----------



## okaimii

Lencurryboy and taesaek to name a few. They both seem really nice and I'd love to talk to both of them but I can't keep a conversation very well.


----------



## radical6

no one bc this forum makes me cry


----------



## Mink

i wanna talk to justice and annoy her by sprinkling all my optimistic glitter on her/him/them 
n maybe share my apples...i dunno yet c: -continues to munch-


----------



## emolga

justice said:


> no one bc this forum makes me cry



TRUE


----------



## radical6

Mink said:


> i wanna talk to justice and annoy her by sprinkling all my optimistic glitter on her/him/them
> n maybe share my apples...i dunno yet c: -continues to munch-



i dont even know who you are


----------



## Mink

justice said:


> i dont even know who you are



why does everyone ask me this is it not custom to share your apples with guests


----------



## Jarrad

Mink said:


> i wanna talk to justice and annoy her by sprinkling all my optimistic glitter on her/him/them
> n maybe share my apples...i dunno yet c: -continues to munch-



projectile vomits


----------



## Spongebob

TheGreatBrain said:


> Hmm. Theres this person named Spongebob that seems pretty cool.


aww thx, you sure know how to flatter people 



- - - Post Merge - - -



Lixx said:


> Spongebob.



You were actually one of the people I wanted to talk too lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also want to talk to Lars708 and Zigzag991 because they seem cool and I remember Zigzag from my ACC days


----------



## kayleee

This forum is full of fakes so n/a


----------



## DarkDesertFox

kayleee said:


> This forum is full of fakes so n/a



I don't get this though. Why do people keep posting if the people they're posting to are detestable to them. I've seen people say this that have thousands of posts on the site.


----------



## Bowie

Many people I know of hate this forum as well as the community, so I don't really understand why they're still here.


----------



## radical6

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't get this though. Why do people keep posting if the people they're posting to are detestable to them. I've seen people say this that have thousands of posts on the site.





Bowie said:


> Many people I know of hate this forum as well as the community, so I don't really understand why they're still here.



to torture myself and to ****post


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I also want to talk to javocado and oath2order but im just too shy...


----------



## lars708

Jetix said:


> I also want to talk to javocado and oath2order but im just too shy...



Why they won't hurt you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> I also want to talk to Lars708 and Zigzag991 because they seem cool and I remember Zigzag from my ACC days


----------



## radioloves

Anyone really, but I think there's a couple ... I forgot the names thoughh xD


----------



## tae

there's recently been a lot of people i've wanted to talk to more on the forums but i'm pretty bad at that kind of stuff so i'll just continue to post platonic love ratings and opinions about them repeatedly through basement threads and pretend we're close friends.

that sounded so pathetic, i'm laughing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I wish I talked with more people but I am a weenie and can't start conversations with people... -_-


----------



## milkday

Pretty much anyone i'm so lonely ;-;


----------



## Xerolin

the guy who started this thread


----------



## Acruoxil

KawaiiLotus said:


> the guy who started this thread



Yeah well feel free to hit me up, I don't bite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd like to talk to Tina more sometime but she's just so busy with her life I can't help but feel like I'd be bothering her.


----------



## visibleghost

i never start talking to people bc i'm awkward but there are a lot of nice people on here ;;


----------



## lars708

I don't know anyone i want to talk to honestly, if i want to say someone something i will just go ahead and do that lol


----------



## Damniel

I want to talk to Hariolari and Pokemanz but i'll let them see this and make the first move.


----------



## lars708

Call me Daniel said:


> I want to talk to Hariolari and Pokemanz but i'll let them see this and make the first move.



*Boo!*


----------



## himeki

I was good friends with her, Bbut I would really like to talk to Kirindrake again because she disappeared a few months back


----------



## f11

zulehan seems rad


----------



## KarlaKGB

wheres kayla


----------



## jiny

tfw no one mentions you

cri


----------



## Mink

Sugarella said:


> tfw no one mentions you
> 
> cri



Let's talk Sugarella, you're cool~


----------



## Xerolin

MayorEvvie, miharu, and mink c:


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'd probably like to talk to oath2order lol




Paperboy012305 said:


> Perhaps Slammint and Pokemanz the most. They seem pretty chill.
> 
> You should talk about me more often, i'm sweet.



Omg yes my dream is true now
Well feel free lol, I talk to anyone xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Jacob_lawall and Slammint since they seemed pretty awesome.... but I guess I'm too shy to say hey and also I don't want them to hate me more if they already do :/
> 
> Otherwise, not really, other than maybe the mods/admins



Omg yes another
I don't hate you <3


----------



## Mink

KawaiiLotus said:


> MayorEvvie, miharu, and mink c:



Aww hey!, hit me up anytime I'M READY TO TALK ABOUT MY DAILY LIFE STRUGGLES ALREADY -huffs and puffs- lol xD


----------



## eggs

i really, really want to talk to lambdadelta?? i've seen them on the forums so many times and i laugh at quite a few of their posts, so having an actual conversation with them would be BEYOND NEAT.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I think Miharu? I don't know many people since I'm still fairly new but she seems incredibly sweet and it would be cool to talk to her. ;w;


----------



## jiny

I'd love to talk to Miharu. She seems like a really nice user, and I'd love to have a real conversation with her!!


----------



## Damniel

Miharu's aight i guess....

Nah man i knew her since august and she's pretty sweet to talk to in the group.


----------



## Hatori

Man, I wish I could talk to Miharu. She's so cool. I wonder if she'll ever notice me.


----------



## LethalLulu

Dude, I wish I could talk to LethalLulu, she's so badass and rad.

Foreal, I wanna talk to Tina.  I respect her as a mod, and it'd prolly be cool to talk on a casual basis.


----------



## Zandy

DarkDesertFox said:


> Zandy seems like a cool and nice person.



You too seem like a really nice person .  That was my first impression when I first talked to you.  I'm just too shy to carry out much more of a conversation with anyone on TBT though, which probably explains why I have barely any friends on the site xD.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Most of the people seem really nice on the site,  so no one in particular i guess.


----------



## zeoli

MayorEvvie said:


> I was good friends with her, Bbut I would really like to talk to Kirindrake again because she disappeared a few months back



I really wish I could speak to her again too.  I miss her a ton and still have the adopts she gave to me.


----------



## RainCrossing

I want to talk to everyone but Slammint. (◜◡◝)


----------



## lars708

Meh i just don't want to talk with Peisinoe...


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I tried talking to some people from here and that didn't end well so I kinda just keep to myself (apart from the pen pal I have from here). That being said though, I would like to find someone on here who I can become really good friends with.


----------



## Damniel

Hatori said:


> Man, I wish I could talk to Miharu. She's so cool. I wonder if she'll ever notice me.



No your not cool of enough for her to notice you. Even though she's on skype with us, your lameness scared her away.


LethalLulu said:


> Dude, I wish I could talk to LethalLulu, she's so badass and rad.
> 
> Foreal, I wanna talk to Tina.  I respect her as a mod, and it'd prolly be cool to talk on a casual basis.



LethalLulu isn't cool, she overpriced her stuff and like I don't like her, stay away from her!!!


----------



## Gregriii

Mariah

2 bad it wont happen


----------



## kayleee

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't get this though. Why do people keep posting if the people they're posting to are detestable to them. I've seen people say this that have thousands of posts on the site.



Where in my post did I say people on this forum are destable
I said that some are fakes and that I don't want to talk to them that doesn't mean I don't like them?? Some people are just fake it's whatever I have fake friends so what


----------



## Xerolin

Where's the people talking about me? OwO


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Zandy said:


> You too seem like a really nice person .  That was my first impression when I first talked to you.  I'm just too shy to carry out much more of a conversation with anyone on TBT though, which probably explains why I have barely any friends on the site xD.



Thank you! Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm super shy so I don't want to feel like I'm bothering someone by messaging them or carrying on a conversation too long.



kayleee said:


> Where in my post did I say people on this forum are destable
> I said that some are fakes and that I don't want to talk to them that doesn't mean I don't like them?? Some people are just fake it's whatever I have fake friends so what



When you said the word "full" it suggests you mean a good majority of the site. And yes, the word "fake" implies a negative trait and leads to the assumption you dislike the person for having said trait.


----------



## kayleee

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm super shy so I don't want to feel like I'm bothering someone by messaging them or carrying on a conversation too long.
> 
> 
> 
> When you said the word "full" it suggests you mean a good majority of the site. And yes, the word "fake" implies a negative trait and leads to the assumption you dislike the person for having said trait.



Well I just told you I don't dislike the fakes so what's ur point


----------



## DarkDesertFox

kayleee said:


> Well I just told you I don't dislike the fakes so what's ur point



Oh my gosh... My point is the way you originally wrote it led me to that interpretation. I was just explaining why. I don't know why that's so hard to understand.


----------



## himeki

KawaiiLotus said:


> MayorEvvie, miharu, and mink c:



hi


----------



## jiny

actually ill say Miharu, MissLily123, piichinu (i have but not a full convo)


----------



## Bananas

Cherry Kisses seems cool x


----------



## mogyay

Bananas said:


> Cherry Kisses seems cool x



since you know her in real life i'm sure it's not hard for you to talk to her on the forums


----------



## Bananas

mogyay said:


> since you know her in real life i'm sure it's not hard for you to talk to her on the forums



true haha


----------



## Damniel

Sugarella said:


> actually ill say Miharu, MissLily123, piichinu (i have but not a full convo)



Lily sucks!!!! 
She won't stop shipping me with people.


----------



## tearypastel

Bananas said:


> true haha



wait didn't she commit suicide


----------



## Javocado

I've been shy to talk to this person for awhile, but I finally did it. Their sheer good looks and immense charisma made me nervous, but today I mustered up the testicular fortitude to send them a visitor message. Yes, today I sent myself a visitor message.


----------



## Bananas

tearypastel said:


> wait didn't she commit suicide



she faked it. sick, right?


----------



## Damniel

Javocado said:


> I've been shy to talk to this person for awhile, but I finally did it. Their sheer good looks and immense charisma made me nervous, but today I mustered up the testicular fortitude to send them a visitor message. Yes, today I sent myself a visitor message.



Muy Macho of you Papi! Call me Daniel seems very cool and funny to me.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Call me Daniel said:


> I want to talk to Hariolari and Pokemanz but i'll let them see this and make the first move.


Hi.


----------



## epona

gandalf (ben plese come home)


----------



## MissLily123

Sugarella said:


> actually ill say Miharu, MissLily123, piichinu (i have but not a full convo)


I did not expect to see my name here. Hello!



Call me Daniel said:


> Lily sucks!!!!
> She won't stop shipping me with people.



Says the one who loves Shrek.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

420blazeityoloswag4jesus <3

I miss her so much.

We had a lot of fun on acc till the dumb mods banned us on my randomness pt


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Halebop
They seem nice.


----------



## Damniel

hariolari said:


> Hi.



Yo.


----------



## Taj

peterjohnson said:


> neester you can talk to me whenever!!



when you notice this over a month

jeez I suck at life

idrk about this thread lol, but I've always wanted to talk to Jint or Javacado (however the hell you spell his name)
Frankly anybody who's username begins with a J


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Call me Daniel said:


> Yo.


What did you want to talk about? Personally, I'd like to discuss the history of barrettes.


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Agh this is actually so stressful because there are so many cool users and I know I'll forget some that I wanted to talk too. >_< For the most part, people on here seem nice and I tend to send VMs to random people in an effort to be social (although I will forever feel terribly guilty about bothering them/not being able to actively get online to chat) ._.

-Aerate because they seem super friendly
-Flop because I laugh uncontrollably whenever I see their sig (seems funny)
-Tina seems super nice and willing to talk to any members who reach out to them
-Hatori because they seem fun and nice
-Javocado because they're super active on TBT and I'd like to chat with them sometime
-Princess for the same reason as Javocado
-Buddy (mission accomplished by looking for friends in Brewster's Cafe)
-Moko because I hope they like tortoises as much as me (I nerd out a bit whenever I see them post)
-Celty because they seem friendly and cool
-Spongebob for the same reason as Celty

I'm probably forgetting people. ._.


----------



## Damniel

hariolari said:


> What did you want to talk about? Personally, I'd like to discuss the history of barrettes.



Ah yes, such a wonderful fabric used to make them. I have a green on that I like to wear and dance around in a dress singing Hannah Montana songs in.


----------



## tae

some peeps, iunno man.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Agh this is actually so stressful because there are so many cool users and I know I'll forget some that I wanted to talk too. >_< For the most part, people on here seem nice and I tend to send VMs to random people in an effort to be social (although I will forever feel terribly guilty about bothering them/not being able to actively get online to chat) ._.
> 
> -Aerate because they seem super friendly
> -Flop because I laugh uncontrollably whenever I see their sig (seems funny)
> -Tina seems super nice and willing to talk to any members who reach out to them
> -Hatori because they seem fun and nice
> -Javocado because they're super active on TBT and I'd like to chat with them sometime
> -Princess for the same reason as Javocado
> -Buddy (mission accomplished by looking for friends in Brewster's Cafe)
> -Moko because I hope they like tortoises as much as me (I nerd out a bit whenever I see them post)
> -Celty because they seem friendly and cool
> -Spongebob for the same reason as Celty
> 
> I'm probably forgetting people. ._.


Princess is really a *****. And a dweeb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Ah yes, such a wonderful fabric used to make them. I have a green on that I like to wear and dance around in a dress singing Hannah Montana songs in.


I said barrettes. They're hair clips.


----------



## Damniel

hariolari said:


> Princess is really a *****. And a dweeb.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I said barrette. They're hair clips.


Oops, but please continue on with their creation.


----------



## Hatori

Penguin ^-^ said:


> -Hatori because they seem fun and nice



I am always open for VMs/PMs  ^^ Feel free to talk to me! /im actually pretty glad someone wants to talk to me hah;;


----------



## MissLily123

I have always wanted to talk to Call Me Danial.


----------



## Damniel

Hatori said:


> I am always open for VMs/PMs  ^^ Feel free to talk to me! /im actually pretty glad someone wants to talk to me hah;;



Your toxic though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> I have always wanted to talk to Call Me Danial.



They died of an overdose of Kool-aid.


----------



## MissLily123

Call me Daniel said:


> Your toxic though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> They died of an overdose of Kool-aid.



So did Lilly and yet you talk to her.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Hmm~~
 Well, I've always wanted to talk to;

P o c k y

mayorkaleigh 

Miharu //even though we talk like-- all the time but i love herrr XD

Lucanosa (because he seems fab ;^) 

Sparro (because I secretly love him haha)

pandapples (hnnnn ;______; )

Hatori! (I've done a trade with them once and they're soo nice u v u )


----------



## brownboy102

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hmm~~
> Well, I've always wanted to talk to;
> 
> P o c k y
> 
> mayorkaleigh
> 
> Miharu //even though we talk like-- all the time but i love herrr XD
> 
> Lucanosa (because he seems fab ;^)
> 
> Sparro (because I secretly love him haha)
> 
> pandapples (hnnnn ;______; )
> 
> Hatori! (I've done a trade with them once and they're soo nice u v u )



Awh, so sweet!

I've always wanted to talk to Chrome Dokoru. Wellllll I guess I've already talked to her, but she's gone and it's been so long..


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Miharu, Javocado, and Call me Daniel!

oh wait

OTL I already talk to them



noo but umm Jint and Zulehan! They're both super nice and I haven't gone past chit-chat with either.

I used to be really good friends with Gracelia but I haven't talked to her much since my hiatus ; ;


----------



## Damniel

The Hidden Owl said:


> Miharu, Javocado, and Call me Daniel!
> 
> oh wait
> 
> OTL I already talk to them
> 
> 
> 
> noo but umm Jint and Zulehan! They're both super nice and I haven't gone past chit-chat with either.
> 
> I used to be really good friends with Gracelia but I haven't talked to her much since my hiatus ; ;


I'm so honored thank you.


----------



## jiny

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hmm~~
> Well, I've always wanted to talk to;
> 
> P o c k y
> 
> mayorkaleigh
> 
> Miharu //even though we talk like-- all the time but i love herrr XD
> 
> Lucanosa (because he seems fab ;^)
> 
> Sparro (because I secretly love him haha)
> 
> pandapples (hnnnn ;______; )
> 
> Hatori! (I've done a trade with them once and they're soo nice u v u )




lucanosa is fab 
but not me omg i feel unloved


----------



## piske

I want to talk to all of the super amazing artists here. I feel like I might be able to absorb some of their talent via PM/VM :'>


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Call me Daniel said:


> Oops, but please continue on with their creation.


They're old as dirt. The story is in the innovation.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Kittycaffeine 
She seems nice and caring


----------



## Damniel

hariolari said:


> They're old as dirt. The story is in the innovation.



Very interesting I would love to hear more.


----------



## Bloobloop

I'm just waiting to see my name. It'll come someday :')


----------



## cinny

Crystalmilktea, Asuka, Pandapples, Aerate, Izzy, Hatori and Ardrey.
A lot of other people but


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Call me Daniel said:


> Very interesting I would love to hear more.


It wasn't until the mid-1800's that barrettes as we know them became popular, but hair pins (technically a type of barrette) have been around since civilization began.


----------



## Albuns

Crystalmilktea, I dunno. They just seem like a kind and knowledgeable person~


----------



## Brad

Jubs and Jav. So I can tell em' to suck eggs.


----------



## Javocado

Brad said:


> Jubs and Jav. So I can tell em' to suck eggs.



Well I was voted "Most Likely To Suck Eggs" in high school


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Well I was voted "Most Likely To Suck Eggs" in high school


I know this is very off topic, but every time I hear that phrase I think of The Amanda Show.


----------



## Bananas

Sugarella and Bloobloop >3<


----------



## Damniel

hariolari said:


> I know this is very off topic, but every time I hear that phrase I think of The Amanda Show.



That was spongebob too.


----------



## lars708

All kind people bam


----------



## jiny

Bananas said:


> Sugarella and Bloobloop >3<



Hello! How are you doing? >u<


----------



## Taj

Brad Pitt

Wait, ignore my fanfic


----------



## pandapples

Bucky Barnes said:


> Hmm~~
> Well, I've always wanted to talk to;
> 
> P o c k y
> 
> mayorkaleigh
> 
> Miharu //even though we talk like-- all the time but i love herrr XD
> 
> Lucanosa (because he seems fab ;^)
> 
> Sparro (because I secretly love him haha)
> 
> pandapples (hnnnn ;______; )
> 
> Hatori! (I've done a trade with them once and they're soo nice u v u )





cinny said:


> Crystalmilktea, Asuka, Pandapples, Aerate, Izzy, Hatori and Ardrey.
> A lot of other people but



Aw hi!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pandapples said:


> Aw hi!



Hi! >w<


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella  Bloobloop, Hatori, SuperStar2361, P o c k y, and Buddy



Call me Daniel said:


> Lily sucks!!!!
> She won't stop shipping me with people.



You take that back, she's an innocent sweetheart!



Bucky Barnes said:


> Hmm~~
> Well, I've always wanted to talk to;
> 
> P o c k y
> 
> mayorkaleigh
> 
> Miharu //even though we talk like-- all the time but i love herrr XD
> 
> Lucanosa (because he seems fab ;^)
> 
> Sparro (because I secretly love him haha)
> 
> pandapples (hnnnn ;______; )
> 
> Hatori! (I've done a trade with them once and they're soo nice u v u )



xD I never thought I'd ever be mentioned here
but I'm happy to talk with anyone and my inbox is usually full empty c:
just VM me just in case


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Don't really have 1 person in particular. I really just want to talk to everyone that I can~


----------



## brownboy102

Lucanosa said:


> Sugarella  Bloobloop, Hatori, SuperStar2361, P o c k y, and Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> You take that back, she's an innocent sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> xD I never thought I'd ever be mentioned here
> but I'm happy to talk with anyone and my inbox is usually full empty c:
> just VM me just in case



I never thought I'd be mentioned either to be honest, I'm kinda just here stalking this thread.


----------



## tae

look at all the senpais.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

did anybody mention me? no? ok...i'll go back to my cave of roleplaying ;;


----------



## tae

emisenpai12 said:


> did anybody mention me? no? ok...i'll go back to my cave of roleplaying ;;



it's okay we can be unnamed and uninteresting together. :')


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

taesaek said:


> it's okay we can be unnamed and uninteresting together. :')



thank you random person :')


----------



## oswaldies

I want to talk to someone over 20 because I like talking to people who are older than me @-@


----------



## Damniel

emisenpai12 said:


> did anybody mention me? no? ok...i'll go back to my cave of roleplaying ;;



Your missing the point of this thread. Just because someone didn't mention you does not mean that no one likes you. I don't get why people are getting sad they're not mentioned, does it even really matter?


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> Sugarella  Bloobloop, Hatori, SuperStar2361, P o c k y, and Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> You take that back, she's an innocent sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> xD I never thought I'd ever be mentioned here
> but I'm happy to talk with anyone and my inbox is usually full empty c:
> just VM me just in case




hi Lucanosa! I've never seen you around the forums.
How are you doing?

painfully obvious sarcasm


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Call me Daniel said:


> Your missing the point of this thread. Just because someone didn't mention you does not mean that no one likes you. I don't get why people are getting sad they're not mentioned, does it even really matter?


I'm not sad, It's just a joke.


----------



## Cou

hmm i don't know that many people on here tbh but i'd probably wanna talk to people who's been into love live recently bc i know there's quite a few on here that likes it i just don't know who they are;;; (llsif thread is dead why)


----------



## boujee

The people who makes posts about me
They know me more than I know myself.
Destined.


----------



## Jacob

I wanna talk to cou and gamzee cuz they r fresh till death but im too shy /sigh


----------



## Pokemanz

Gamzee and Jav because they seem so cool and I wish that I could be like the cool kids


----------



## jiny

I want to talk to sockhead and javocado they seem kewl


----------



## crystalmilktea

cinny said:


> Crystalmilktea, Asuka, Pandapples, Aerate, Izzy, Hatori and Ardrey.
> A lot of other people but





Alby-Kun said:


> Crystalmilktea, I dunno. They just seem like a kind and knowledgeable person~



-sobs- you both don't know how happy I am right now... HI please please please feel free to talk to me!


----------



## boujee

Oh well I feel special now:
Pokemanz
Esphas
Buddy
Justice 
Moko
Piichii(I'm just not good at spelling your user)
Lixx
Izzy reincarnated



The cool people
Oh and carfax


----------



## KiloPatches

Bahamut said:


> KiloPatches, she was nice and lovely but she just kind of left but not really? she doesn't recognize me but that's understandable
> 
> Javocado, I have a feeling I got on their nerves for some reason because I do behave quite annoyingly sometimes without thought. it's really just kind of who I am? but I do apologize for calling you a kid and for underestimating your mad gaming skills



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BAHAMUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!! YOU JUST CHANGED YOUR USERNAME!!!!!! LIKE BUDDY (JACOB_IWAII) AND MOKO (FORGET ORIGINAL) AND SO MANY OTHERS........ I AM SORRY YOU FEEL IGNORED BY SENPAI. THANK YOU FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES. SENPAI NOTICES. PLEASE FORGIVE SENAPI.  

And who are my "Senpais"? 
I go ahead and talk to them if I have something to say? Its not that big a deal to me, really. 

Jubs, of course. 
Jake. I mean really, is there any question? 
Probably jasa11

Probably worthwhile getting to know oath.
Put Jav and Kistofur (sp.?) in there too. 

Bubbeslena, totally
I could say the same for Viixen.
And Royce, naturally. 

Miharu and Buddy, we talk often enough and  I have explained at great length why you both are totally Senpai to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ADDING TO MY LIST!!!!!!

DaCoSim..... FOR SURE..... FO. SHO. 

Bowie I would like to meet. Its Bowie! 

Mega_Cabbage. Yes. 

Jackofspadesman. YES! 

FancyThat and Diamondarcadia are my HEROINES FOR LIFE! 

Born2BWild 

Drew1234

Rainbowdsh

These people are Senpai for very special reasons. This is more of a shout out than anything.


----------



## Tease

Ohh god. I don't even know!

I really want to talk to *Jint*. Her artwork is just sadioajdsia and all of her icons are amazing- she's really nice too! I would love to talk to her or even learn from her, because she's one of the people who inspired me to get a tablet ^^


----------



## tumut

Gamzee and Sugilite whenever they get unbanned.


----------



## Zane

Lixx said:


> Gamzee and Sugilite whenever they get unbanned.



this made me think Gamzee was banned for a second i was clutchin my heart


----------



## boujee

Also 
Zane!
And gxonium(probably spelt their name wrong too)


----------



## Albuns

crystalmilktea said:


> -sobs- you both don't know how happy I am right now... HI please please please feel free to talk to me!



*gasp* you actually noticed me~
Hellu, how are you? c:


----------



## Jacob

Gamzee said:


> Also
> Zane!
> And gxonium(probably spelt their name wrong too)



yeh I actually really wanna talk to Zane and Gnoixaim too but like im not fly enough for that
wishing my art was good enough to make art friends t b h


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> hi Lucanosa! I've never seen you around the forums.
> How are you doing?
> 
> painfully obvious sarcasm



Heyyy I'm good, you? ;]

sarcasm is too much


----------



## crystalmilktea

Alby-Kun said:


> *gasp* you actually noticed me~
> Hellu, how are you? c:



LOL NOOOH shh do you have VMs? or like to PM?


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> Heyyy I'm good, you? ;]
> 
> sarcasm is too much



I'm good! So, what do you do around the forums?
too much eh


----------



## Albuns

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL NOOOH shh do you have VMs? or like to PM?



I prefer to PM


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I also want to talk to Flamming Oceans >.<!
Pl0x notice me senpai


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Jetix said:


> I also want to talk to Flamming Oceans >.<!
> Pl0x notice me senpai



Me??


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Flaming_Oceans said:


> Me??



oh noes!
H-hi!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Jetix said:


> oh noes!
> H-hi!



XD Hello!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Flaming_Oceans said:


> XD Hello!



Hi there!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Jetix said:


> Hi there!



How ya doing? ^~^


----------



## brownboy102

Some others I would like to talk to more often than never:

Elin
Kaiaa
LaBelleFalleur
fuzzybug (another old friend who isn't around anymore)
Lady Black
Justin (BC BOYS UNITE)
Jac0b

Probably more I can't recall.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sometimes I really wish senpai would notice me...


----------



## lars708

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sometimes I really wish senpai would notice me...



CANDIES


----------



## crystalchild

some people here seem pretty swag, but i'm a total goof myself and doubt they'd be interested in me, lmfao.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kind of want to talk to Lars708 more xD
We've had a few chats (that I don't actually consider chats lol) 
I'm socially awkward and idk what to say a lot ;v;"


----------



## aericell

duckyluv


----------



## iamnothyper

Mariah said:


> Then talk to them. Nobody is stopping you.



talk to me mariah. help me despise life even more.


----------



## Mariah

iamnothyper said:


> talk to me mariah. help me despise life even more.



I love life. Can't help you there.


----------



## iamnothyper

Mariah said:


> I love life. Can't help you there.



what nooooo
what will i do now  ,___,


----------



## device

hmu if you wanna talk, I don't know much people around here anymore


----------



## jiny

crystalchild said:


> some people here seem pretty swag, but i'm a total goof myself and doubt they'd be interested in me, lmfao.



i think you're pretty cool!


----------



## tae

anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.


----------



## KiloPatches

taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



We exist, I am 25, and have met a few my age if not older on here. ^^


----------



## tae

KiloPatches said:


> We exist, I am 25, and have met a few my age if not older on here. ^^



i'm almost 22, and i seem to find it rather difficult to keep in touch with people more around my age, (or at least people who are 18+) on here because it tends to be swarmed by kids who are in middle school. ahaha. don't get me wrong i've got a couple of good friends on here who are still in high school but they're rather lovely. ~


----------



## Cailey

taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



hiiiiiii, almost 20 ; w ;


----------



## Pokemanz

taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



I'm 19 :'D


----------



## Hermione Granger

taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



I'm the one for you ;*


----------



## tae

John Lennon said:


> I'm the one for you ;*



i'm sold.


----------



## Acruoxil

John Lennon said:


> I'm the one for you ;*



Uhh yeah sorry I bought him


----------



## lars708

Botari1999 said:


> Kind of want to talk to Lars708 more xD
> We've had a few chats (that I don't actually consider chats lol)
> I'm socially awkward and idk what to say a lot ;v;"



Aww well, feel free to send me a message whenever you want, i actually really like to get messages! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i'm almost 22, and i seem to find it rather difficult to keep in touch with people more around my age, (or at least people who are 18+) on here because it tends to be swarmed by kids who are in middle school. ahaha. don't get me wrong i've got a couple of good friends on here who are still in high school but they're rather lovely. ~



Rip me i am 15... 

But everyone thinks that i am around 20 because of my behaviour and how tall i am.


----------



## tae

Aerate said:


> Uhh yeah sorry I bought him



I love you, I'm cryin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Aww well, feel free to send me a message whenever you want, i actually really like to get messages!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Rip me i am 15...
> 
> But everyone thinks that i am around 20 because of my behaviour and how tall i am.



You're still rad af and you light up my life.


----------



## lars708

taesaek said:


> I love you, I'm cryin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You're still rad af and you light up my life.




Whoa that is kind of a big deal 
Thanks i guess <3


----------



## Fearthecuteness

taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



Same. I'm 25 so I wanna find people around my own age.


----------



## crystalmilktea

taesaek said:


> i'm almost 22, and i seem to find it rather difficult to keep in touch with people more around my age, (or at least people who are 18+) on here because it tends to be swarmed by kids who are in middle school. ahaha. don't get me wrong i've got a couple of good friends on here who are still in high school but they're rather lovely. ~



we're around ~~ -floats-


----------



## Sugilite

Myself


----------



## cIementine

Sugilite said:


> Myself



definitely 100% ur my idol <3
jk ur trash


----------



## Sugilite

pumpkins said:


> definitely 100% ur my idol <3
> 
> 
> jk ur trash





Girl I just got back
I don't got time to argue with sensitive basics rn
You got offered about my url then that's on you
Boo hoo


----------



## Sleepi

Jint, mimihime and happinessdelight ;w; they all seem like very nice people! and not to mention, other people that like captain america films c:


----------



## cIementine

Sugilite said:


> Girl I just got back
> I don't got time to argue with sensitive basics rn
> You got offered about my url then that's on you
> Boo hoo



take a joke smh
the white part was me kidding
i


----------



## aericell

Sleepi said:


> Jint, mimihime and happinessdelight ;w; they all seem like very nice people! and not to mention, other people that like captain america films c:



I want to talk to Sleepi


----------



## Sugilite

pumpkins said:


> take a joke smh
> the white part was me kidding
> i



Sorry we're not that cool to be joking around with 
I don't know you so ofc


----------



## crystalchild

Sugarella said:


> i think you're pretty cool!


aww, thank you :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



feelin it


----------



## cIementine

Sugilite said:


> Sorry we're not that cool to be joking around with
> I don't know you so ofc



i am a living joke and i will make them
'cool' or not 
sorry!


----------



## Kaioin

taesaek said:


> anyone over the age of 18 would be nice.



Yep this. Time to congregate.


----------



## Zane

pumpkins said:


> i am a living joke and i will make them
> 'cool' or not
> sorry!



i think she's saying since she doesn't know you she had no way to tell that you were joking, not that it's not cool to make jokes. :b
I mean if someone I didn't know was like "hey you're great" but immediately followed it with "sike you suck" I wouldn't really be sure what they were trying to say.


----------



## tae

oath2order.
i need that in my life.


----------



## oath2order

taesaek said:


> oath2order.
> i need that in my life.



I came in this thread for no reason and I see this.


----------



## tae

oath2order said:


> I came in this thread for no reason and I see this.



oops.yo man.


----------



## oath2order

taesaek said:


> oops.yo man.



Hello taesaek who are you

you can vm if you want


----------



## lars708

I wish i could talk to Timbo and Sumia


----------



## cIementine

Zane said:


> i think she's saying since she doesn't know you she had no way to tell that you were joking, not that it's not cool to make jokes. :b
> I mean if someone I didn't know was like "hey you're great" but immediately followed it with "sike you suck" I wouldn't really be sure what they were trying to say.



i guess that makes sense. i think we misinterpreted each other. anyway, sorry about that sug. no hard feelings.


----------



## Bowie

lars708 is amazing and I'd love to chat more often.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Aerate


----------



## Acruoxil

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Aerate



hii what's up


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Aerate said:


> hii what's up



work. how are you?


----------



## Ariel.

literally everyone but no one ever likes me so I just kind of sit here >.>


----------



## cIementine

Ariel. said:


> literally everyone but no one ever likes me so I just kind of sit here >.>



_pssst i like you_


----------



## Ariel.

pumpkins said:


> _pssst i like you_



psst but why


----------



## Xerolin

The girl above me c:


----------



## Acruoxil

Kittyinpink87 said:


> work. how are you?



good, good

if you wanna chat feel free to VM me though haha.


----------



## Ariel.

what in the heck y'all just need to talk to me I have no friends lol


----------



## Xerolin

Sleepi


----------



## 00jachna

Bahamut

but she's not here so often anymore


----------



## Xerolin

Wheres everyone saying my name?
cri ;-;


----------



## tae

I wanna talk to oblivia. they seem interesting af.


----------



## Xerolin

This guy ^


----------



## tae

KawaiiLotus said:


> This guy ^



I'm rude af, but my VMs are always open.


----------



## Xerolin

Aw, is it? Sorry : p


----------



## Kittyinpink87

anyone nice and looking for friends really


----------



## lars708

taesaek said:


> I'm rude af, but my VMs are always open.



Omg no shush


----------



## jiny

I really want to talk to:


Oblivia
pumpkins
lars708
Dreamy Luigi
ChocoMagii
Sleepi
Bucky Barnes
pandapples


----------



## emolga

probably taesaek, pumpkins and tirru! tbh i'd like to talk to everyone but i'm pretty awkward when it comes to conversations


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Probably Jeremy just because he has been on here so long and I would probably just ask questions about the beginning of TBT and all that XD


----------



## Javocado

I want 2 talk 2 Princess but she makes me nervous


----------



## Viena

taesaek said:


> i'm almost 22, and i seem to find it rather difficult to keep in touch with people more around my age, (or at least people who are 18+) on here because it tends to be swarmed by kids who are in middle school. ahaha. don't get me wrong i've got a couple of good friends on here who are still in high school but they're rather lovely. ~



24 here!
Anyone else looking for older peeps hi hello :3



crystalmilktea said:


> we're around ~~ -floats-



Yes we are ~dun dun dunnn~


----------



## Bloobloop

Lucanosa said:


> Sugarella  Bloobloop, Hatori, SuperStar2361, P o c k y, and Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> You take that back, she's an innocent sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> xD I never thought I'd ever be mentioned here
> but I'm happy to talk with anyone and my inbox is usually full empty c:
> just VM me just in case



OH MY STARS HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS
Heyo! Feel free to VM me if you wanna chat! Although we have talked after this post x3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> I want 2 talk 2 Princess but she makes me nervous



just dooo it maannnnn

i've made the mistake of not talking to someone

it was earth shatteringly fine bc we still like each other LOOOL


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> I'm good! So, what do you do around the forums?
> too much eh



Procrastinate the finishing of my town, my sole purpose of coming on the belltree forums.
well yeah xD



Ariel. said:


> literally everyone but no one ever likes me so I just kind of sit here >.>



That's me `-`


----------



## gem83

Lucanosa said:


> That's me `-`



Yup, pretty much. I always stalk this thread to see if anyone mentions me lmao who am I kidding


----------



## Xerolin

gem83 said:


> Yup, pretty much. I always stalk this thread to see if anyone mentions me lmao who am I kidding


Ayyyyye
Same X,D


----------



## Kittyinpink87

KawaiiLotus said:


> Ayyyyye
> Same X,D



me too XD


----------



## cIementine

gamzee, javocado, taesaek (sorry i can't spell your username i don't think), lars708, Aestivate, lencurryboy, gem83, Bowie, etc. 
i'm sure there's more but i can't remember them all rn.


----------



## gem83

pumpkins said:


> gamzee, javocado, taesenak (sorry i can't spell your username i don't think), Aestivate, gem83, Bowie, etc.
> i'm sure there's more but i can't remember them all rn.



_MY TIME HAS COME

HELLO NEW FRIEND

WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE_


----------



## cIementine

gem83 said:


> _MY TIME HAS COME
> 
> HELLO NEW FRIEND
> 
> WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE_



_SUP PAL
OUR TIME IS BEAUTIFUL_


----------



## Pokemanz

gem83 said:


> Yup, pretty much. I always stalk this thread to see if anyone mentions me lmao who am I kidding



same but i get no luv


----------



## Xerolin

Pokemanz said:


> same but i get no luv



Psssshhh
Pokemanz and ems


----------



## Sleepi

Sugarella said:


> I really want to talk to:
> 
> 
> Oblivia
> pumpkins
> lars708
> Dreamy Luigi
> ChocoMagii
> Sleepi
> Bucky Barnes
> pandapples



//rolls over 2 u/ 
hello from the other side (i am sorry i started writing hello but it became an adele lyric im just trash im really sorry) 

tbh though this has made my day ʕ♡˙ᴥ˙♡ʔ


----------



## cIementine

Sleepi said:


> //rolls over 2 u/
> hello from the other side (i am sorry i started writing hello but it became an adele lyric im just trash im really sorry)
> 
> tbh though this has made my day ʕ♡˙ᴥ˙♡ʔ



i second this! ;v;
thanks for acknowledging my lonely existence, sugarella and emolga lol


----------



## lars708

Sugarella said:


> I really want to talk to:
> 
> 
> Oblivia
> pumpkins
> lars708
> Dreamy Luigi
> ChocoMagii
> Sleepi
> Bucky Barnes
> pandapples



NOW IT'S FINALLY MY TIME TO SHINE 

Heeey how are you doing? Nice weather today eh?


----------



## cIementine

lars708 said:


> NOW IT'S FINALLY MY TIME TO SHINE
> 
> Heeey how are you doing? Nice weather today eh?



/rain pours violently, wind howls and blows off all my roof tiles


----------



## lars708

00jachna said:


> Bahamut
> 
> but she's not here so often anymore



#LINEFTW 

Also Rasha is the best ♡♡♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> /rain pours violently, wind howls and blows off all my roof tiles



How unfortunate!


----------



## tae

emolga said:


> probably taesaek, pumpkins and tirru! tbh i'd like to talk to everyone but i'm pretty awkward when it comes to conversations



talk to me any day. we can go hard together in drama thread ok. ~<3


----------



## Pokemanz

KawaiiLotus said:


> Psssshhh
> Pokemanz and ems



Omg <33


----------



## Chaotix

Yui-Z and Swiftstream.


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> I want 2 talk 2 Princess but she makes me nervous



<3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I want to talk to my gf.


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> I want to talk to my gf.



hi


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> hi


Babe. <3 Sorry I can't see you.


----------



## Murray

Sorry to have to say this but it's been brought up quite a lot. If you are just acknowledging that someone said your name, unless you can meet post quality standards, please send them a VM or PM instead of posting in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Sleepi

I'd love to talk to Jint and Gracelia, both seem like lovely people (^▽^)/


----------



## Oblivia

taesaek said:


> I wanna talk to oblivia. they seem interesting af.





Sugarella said:


> I really want to talk to:
> 
> 
> Oblivia
> pumpkins
> lars708
> Dreamy Luigi
> ChocoMagii
> Sleepi
> Bucky Barnes
> pandapples





Anyone who's interested in talking to me is more than welcome to drop me a PM anytime.  I can't guarantee a super prompt reply but I promise I won't bite you or anything!


----------



## brownboy102

Oblivia said:


> Anyone who's interested in talking to me is more than welcome to drop me a PM anytime.  I can't guarantee a super prompt reply but I promise I won't bite you or anything!


Count me in
I forgot to add you to my list (OOPS)
Mostly because it'd be awesome to talk to every mod


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I want to talk to Mariah


----------



## tae

probably Esphas.


----------



## Llust

bloobloop and riummi. ive only had minor conversations with them through responses in the basement or brewsters cafe, but im interested in getting to know them .v.


----------



## Bloobloop

mimihime said:


> bloobloop and riummi. ive only had minor conversations with them through responses in the basement or brewsters cafe, but im interested in getting to know them .v.



Why, hello! Feel free to VM me c: I don't bite!


----------



## boujee

pumpkins said:


> gamzee, javocado, taesaek (sorry i can't spell your username i don't think), lars708, Aestivate, lencurryboy, gem83, Bowie, etc.
> i'm sure there's more but i can't remember them all rn.



*GASP*

I need to talk to:
pumpkins
taesaek(but I'm only 16, give me like 4 more years)
Rhino
Esphas

Not now but maybe in the near future once I'm done coping


----------



## cIementine

Gamzee said:


> *GASP*
> 
> I need to talk to:
> pumpkins
> taesaek(but I'm only 16, give me like 4 more years)
> Rhino
> Esphas
> 
> Not now but maybe in the near future once I'm done coping



i'll be waiting
_always waiting_


----------



## tae

pumpkins said:


> gamzee, javocado, taesaek (sorry i can't spell your username i don't think), lars708, Aestivate, lencurryboy, gem83, Bowie, etc.
> i'm sure there's more but i can't remember them all rn.



it's okay, nobody can really spell my name. hello i am teasock. 
i don't bite, feel free to vm or pm me anytime. i seem like a giant ass, but i have a soft spot sometimes. 



Gamzee said:


> *GASP*
> 
> I need to talk to:
> pumpkins
> taesaek(but I'm only 16, give me like 4 more years)
> Rhino
> Esphas
> 
> Not now but maybe in the near future once I'm done coping




hahaha, there really isnt an age limit, i'm just being an ass. don't ever hesitate to talk to me because i'm older.  i've got lots of people on here under 18 whom talk to and vise versa. :') 


i still really wanna talk to Esphas but idk how to start convos.


----------



## cIementine

taesaek said:


> it's okay, nobody can really spell my name. hello i am teasock.
> i don't bite, feel free to vm or pm me anytime. i seem like a giant ass, but i have a soft spot sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, there really isnt an age limit, i'm just being an ass. don't ever hesitate to talk to me because i'm older.
> i've got lots of people on here under 18 whom talk to and vise versa. :')



thanks toesick (':
we should chat sometime new pal


----------



## Xerolin

Cri bc no one wants to talk to me X,D

taesaek
Bloobloop
Jas0n
Oblivia


----------



## Alienfish

Wow this thread evolved quickly lmao.

Also everyone's free to vm/pm me and ask whatever, I usually don't bite unless you're an obvious ass


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

I don't really mind who. I just don't message them in case they I think I'm annoying them.


----------



## raeyoung

When I first got here, I was looking around and I was like:
"I want to talk to Pokemanz, Lucanosa, KawaiiX3(Now Sugarella), and Jacob_lawall". (+100 more people, I do recall duckyluv and Jetix.)

I then finally got to talk to them so now:
"I want to talk to Oblivia and BuckyBarnes. :/"


----------



## sunflower

Sugarella, Miharu, duckyluv (oh god I almost wrote duckysock because I was reading an earlier post), happinessdelight..
Probably more, but I forgot for now. ;u; I _really_ live up to my user title..


----------



## jiny

sunflower said:


> Sugarella, Miharu, duckyluv (oh god I almost wrote duckysock because I was reading an earlier post), happinessdelight..
> Probably more, but I forgot for now. ;u; I _really_ live up to my user title..



Hello!! I don't mind talking to you c:


----------



## kelpy

probably would like to talk to Poppet (now peche i think) sometime.. their art is amazing and I'd love some tips from her even if I suck at drawing anything. I've gotten way way better, imo.


----------



## Acruoxil

Blowfishing this up

I find Shimmer really nice


----------



## riummi

stardusk said:


> bloobloop and riummi. ive only had minor conversations with them through responses in the basement or brewsters cafe, but im interested in getting to know them .v.



BRUH same here u.u im busy on weekdays but vm me anytime!


----------



## okaimii

I would like to talk to anyone.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Taesaek, Kaydeekrunk , and Moko all seem like nice people.


----------



## pickle inkii.

Sugarella, L o t t i e, Kidcatisbestcat, Spongebob, and Delishush all seem rad.


----------



## jiny

pickle inkii. said:


> Sugarella, L o t t i e, Kidcatisbestcat, Spongebob, and Delishush all seem rad.



hii feel free to talk to me anytime (btw I'm sugarella; changed my username!)


----------



## tae

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Taesaek, Kaydeekrunk , and Moko all seem like nice people.




vm / pm me any time. i don't bite.


----------



## Jacob

Tbh
Zane, m12, Zr833, Dark, Blu Rose, Laurina, Maruchan, Zulehan, Coffeebean!, and some more

I know some of them but I wanna talk to them a lot more, and some just completely left, but their old posts are funny / interesting and I wanna know them


----------



## seliph

I hear Oblivia is stellar


----------



## tae

jinico said:


> I hear Oblivia is stellar



the only rad mod around man. talk to her about cats. she's awesome.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

N e s s and ChaotixRocker but im 2shy5tbt >.<


----------



## boujee

Dixx but he seems like I won't personally like.
Same goes to people Jacob tends to talk to(personally).

Probably CR33P but they ded.


----------



## Oblivia

jinico said:


> I hear Oblivia is stellar





taesaek said:


> the only rad mod around man. talk to her about cats. she's awesome.



I can't tell if that's sarcasm, but please talk to me about cats!  Or rocks or Sega Genesis or anything nerdy and I'll be happy.


----------



## tae

Oblivia said:


> I can't tell if that's sarcasm, but please talk to me about cats!  Or rocks or Sega Genesis or anything nerdy and I'll be happy.




not sarcasm. 
ur rad, oblivia. always have been. bless your love of cats and nerdy things. plus your vernacular is top notch.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> I can't tell if that's sarcasm, but please talk to me about cats!  Or rocks or Sega Genesis or anything nerdy and I'll be happy.



I was serious everyone has told me you're the best mod ):
Idk much about cats though other than I want a hairless one so I can name it Fluffy


----------



## N e s s

Jetix said:


> N e s s and ChaotixRocker but im 2shy5tbt >.<



I'll be waiting for the day you talk to me <3


----------



## helloxcutiee

All of you are awesome and great people to talk to.


----------



## Thunder

Jacob said:


> Coffeebean!



Just don't call her Jenny and you'll be fine.


----------



## lars708

taesaek said:


> vm / pm me any time. i don't bite.



Don't lie >.>


----------



## VividVero

Tbh anyone who is a memer, punny, and witty.


----------



## Riyadh

Someone who lives in Asia.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

If anyone wants to talk to me, all they have to do is send a PM. I won't accept friend requests from strangers, but if you talk to me a few times, maybe we can be friends.


----------



## Alienfish

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Taesaek, Kaydeekrunk , and Moko all seem like nice people.



you too 

also feel free to pm/vm me anyone especially if you're a music and movie nut like me 

i totally dont bite


----------



## Akira-chan

The people I see most on the forums are the ones I wanna talk to but I'm awkward and weird and stupid so I don't.


----------



## teto

pickle inkii. said:


> Sugarella, L o t t i e, Kidcatisbestcat, Spongebob, and Delishush all seem rad.



feel free to talk to me anytime! i see you around a lot and you seem rad too

(my fanbase is so huge)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I don't know.


----------



## lars708

Akira-chan said:


> The people I see most on the forums are the ones I wanna talk to but I'm awkward and weird and stupid so I don't.



I think that people would be happy to receive a message though


----------



## Kittyinpink87

almost anyone to be honest.


----------



## focus

i totally didnt search for my username what r u talking about,,


----------



## tae

we caught u focus.


----------



## lars708

I wish i could talk to the mods more, but everytime i shoot them a vm i feel like i'm bothering them lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody? I need more friends.. >.>


----------



## teshima

where r my edgy slightly controversial meme fuks at


----------



## Alienfish

idek lauren bc you seem rad and v nice c: also like all my fr peeps but they are offline most of the time here.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Javocado seems like a very cool person to me.

-whispers- 
If you ever read this, we could be friends...


----------



## Celestefey

I'm always up to chat to anybody really, so feel free to drop me a PM or VM if you'd like. I'd like to think I'm quite a friendly/approachable person!


----------



## nami26

probably taesaek...........#abortion thread
Sugarella agin, I love her so much
P o c k y, shes sweet


----------



## tae

nami26 said:


> probably taesaek...........#abortion thread




um, what.


----------



## Acruoxil

Anyone who plays Overwatch I'm a huge fan


----------



## Liamslash

Everyone and anyone


----------



## Soda Fox

I usually just go ahead and talk to whoever interests me, but if people are into silliness or Overwatch, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## 00jachna

Meh, start talking if you want to, I guess, but the conversation will prbably be quite awkward..


----------



## Amilee

i wanna talk to a lot of people but i am too shy D:
+ i always think i sound stupid or make mistakes because english isnt my first language :c


----------



## Daydream

Amilee said:


> i wanna talk to a lot of people but i am too shy D:
> *+ i always think i sound stupid or make mistakes because english isnt my first language :c*



Same here! I often have so many things to say here but I feel blocked by my not-so-good English  

Sometimes, when someone writes me a long paragraph, the logic would be that I'd answer the same way, but I just can't because I'm too scared to make really embarassing errors xD

That's also why I usually prefer to play online with other people who don't have English as a first language (whether it is mine or not). Playing on AC with people who speak really well English is quite frustrating. Sometimes I don't understand a word or two and it's SO embarassing to say "sorry, I don't understand", espacially if they don't know English is not your first language... You just end up looking stupid xD


----------



## AquaStrudel

anyone

im shy and awkward help


----------



## Stalfos

I need to send tui a VM some day.


----------



## Aquari

everyone, it'll all be apart of my quest to be cool


----------



## Stalfos

Neikkocat06 said:


> everyone, it'll all be apart of my quest to be cool



You're the coolest already. <3


----------



## moonford

Chrystina, Kevin, Stalfos, Javocodo & Crash seem really chill & friendly, I'd like to chat with them.


----------



## Aquari

Stalfos said:


> You're the coolest already. <3



pshawwwww!!!, but i need to be cooler!!


----------



## Gregriii

lots of ppl actually but since I act like a *****...


----------



## Fleshy

everyone but i suck lmao


----------



## Stalfos

Whiteflamingo said:


> Chrystina, Kevin, Stalfos, Javocodo & Crash seem really chill & friendly, I'd like to chat with them.



Eeey~ What's up?


----------



## Koden

I'd love to talk to FleshyBro more! He's really friendly


----------



## Stalfos

Also, I wouldn't mind talking to Miii. I'm pretty sure they're a nice person once you get to know them.


----------



## Dim

This thread is almost a year old and it's still in the wrong forum?


----------



## f11

Crys/Bangotheelf/gun seems really cool tbh.


----------



## Fleshy

Koden said:


> I'd love to talk to FleshyBro more! He's really friendly



Aw, thanks you're super nice too!!


----------



## lovendor

Any and everyone! It's nice if we already have apparent interests but if it's not as easy, I hope people wouldn't mind me asking a lot of questions. I tend to do that with new people and sometimes I worry about being too nosy...
I don't remember where I heard this piece of advice from, but it was essentially you say something totally random and somehow a conversation spurns from there like magic.


----------



## Aquari

i'd love to talk to byuntae (taesaek), having them on my friends list should tripple my coolness!


----------



## jiny

kawaiix3


----------



## piske

oblivia! :>


----------



## Soraru

there are a few people i would like to talk to
but i really am not great with conversations
or making any friends online.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Ayush said:


> Anyone who plays Overwatch I'm a huge fan



Same *0*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or even anybody who likes to draw! 
I love talking about art, anime, and video games! ♡


----------



## piske

also would like to chat with mogyay - she seems cool :>


----------



## treetops

Anybody... I'm really, really shy and I want to overcome that.


----------



## jiny

fr tho?? umm i'd like to talk to jint, peter & cailey. they're all nice people owo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Everyone? I mean... a few people have been reaching out and befriending me lately which is like super random but also the best thing ever? idek. I'm really bad at making friends or reaching out so when other people do it's like WOO happy b-day to me!


----------



## Cailey

kianli said:


> fr tho?? umm i'd like to talk to jint, peter & cailey. they're all nice people owo



youre adorable & id love to talk with you c:


----------



## Jake

I wish Peter would talk to me


----------



## tae

I wanna be bff's with oath still. andrew pls love me.


----------



## namiieco

Soraru said:


> there are a few people i would like to talk to
> but i really am not great with conversations
> or making any friends online.


yeah me too :/
im too awkward TQT


----------



## seliph

I rly wanna talk 2 byuntae he seems kewl!!!!!!!!

Nah but thanks to the discord I've talked to just about everyone I've wanted to at least a bit ayy


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really would like to talk to everyone here that is nice. But I hardly post at all. Is that a problem?


----------



## moonford

Treetops, so we can talk about Anteaters.


----------



## tae

nvll said:


> I rly wanna talk 2 byuntae he seems kewl!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah but thanks to the discord I've talked to just about everyone I've wanted to at least a bit ayy



WOW LIKE I RLY WANT TO TALK 2 NVLL- he's JUST SOooOoOooOoO RAD


----------



## seliph

byuntae said:


> WOW LIKE I RLY WANT TO TALK 2 NVLL- he's JUST SOooOoOooOoO RAD



I thought that said "bad" I was about to throw these hands


----------



## Invisible again

I don't have anyone I really want to talk to, but I don't mind talking to anyone who likes anime/manga, Vocaloid, video games, or books.


----------



## Taj

kianli said:


> kawaiix3



This is why mental institutes exist XD

But idk, lots of people, just assert yourself. Well, in an apporopiate way


----------



## treetops

Whiteflamingo said:


> Treetops, so we can talk about Anteaters.



I'd love to talk with you sometime too! You're very sweet. ;u;


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Envy seems like a nice and interesting person.


----------



## Stalfos

I wanna talk to Mariah, they're such a ray of sunshine.  Where did they go?


----------



## ZebraQueen

I really don't know 
Because if I want talk I just talk with them and that simple

Beside not much people talk with me
I start the conversation


----------



## Alienfish

where my fams at? :0 

also idek pretty much anyone who's into more odd music or films.. really i guess i like talking about books and games too but ye music's life.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Chrystina because we share the same name. xD


----------



## moonford

Hmmmm...maybe lostineverfreeforest (did I spell that right?).

(Bumped this thread because its positive)


----------



## ZekkoXCX

-nox (i mean ya we talk but aaah im shy to talk him)
-bowie (he seems a nice guy ;O; )


----------



## himeki

kinda wish i could talk to some of the artists here,,,, like we've spoken in replies on galeries but i think it would be fun to talk to some of yall!!


----------



## forestyne

idk man im just as lonely on here as i am in the real world ;-;


----------



## pinkcotton

Xandra. I miss Xandra.


----------



## namiieco

lol anyone
im always too shy to start conversations and my few friends on here have left ;A;
also i miss Elin1O and Maynlavigne, I wish I got to talk to them more

i have people who i've never even talked to before on my friends list haha i guess it makes me look less lonely orz

oh i'd love to talk to jint actually


----------



## nostalgibra

pinkcotton said:


> Xandra. I miss Xandra.



Whatever happened to her? She was fun and used to post all over the place :c


----------



## Jacob

Sockhead probably


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Me too!  That girl was so much fun to have around the forums.


----------



## Haskell

Xandra! #XandraComeBack


----------



## N e s s

I wish Oath2Order would talk to me


----------



## vel

i wish thunder would talk to me ((


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Arize, Maplecheek, and a few others. I've had small interactions with them and they are sweet as heck.


----------



## Acruoxil

Anyone


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

ThePennifer, the mods, and basically almost anyone!
I rarely just ever talk to anyone on here and I mostly trade or participate in games but that's basically all


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

BrinaLouWho said:


> Arize, Maplecheek, and a few others. I've had small interactions with them and they are sweet as heck.



Aww :') You're super sweet yourself!


----------



## watercolorwish

ahhh i dont wanna sound creepy or weird but i love talking to people  some sweet people i came across on the forums are nostalgibra and weiland!! as well as sodafox who was my first actual tbt friend  if you see this, hi!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Ah! Also p e p p e r
She's really sweet


----------



## nostalgibra

poyonomatopoeia said:


> ahhh i dont wanna sound creepy or weird but i love talking to people  some sweet people i came across on the forums are nostalgibra and weiland!! as well as sodafox who was my first actual tbt friend  if you see this, hi!



Aww you're sweet! Pm or vm me anytime <3

As for me I wanna chat with the mods but they're basically the po-po and thus are very intimidating.


----------



## Jacob

For some reason, I remembered this thread existed and I want to bring it back because its sweet. so I apologize to the mods if bumping this is not allowed, but I think its pretty relevant still


I really want to talk with Justin more. Administrator energy interests me


----------



## ali.di.magix

There's _a lot_ of people I've wanted to talk to, but I'm not good at messaging people and I'm a kinda boring person lol


I always wanted to talk to Sheila and now we have talked a little bit so ya 
Uhh honeyaura, MasterM64 (we've talked a little), Dawnpiplup, the list goes on really


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Well I've kinda talked a bit to some people (like MasterM64) but honestly, even though irl I'm a really socially anxious person, on this forum I don't have a lot of trouble talking to people here. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## carackobama

I want to talk to everyone more! I'm a new member and you all seem like such sweet, cool people who I can't wait to hopefully make friends with ^-^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

This is a nice old thread.

There are quite a few people who I want to talk to, and I talk to them like everyday when I can. So.
Well, there are a few more peoples too that I'd love to talk to and haven't yet. But I'm shy. 
And, most of all, I want talking to my old friends, really, who have left the forum or in hiatus. I miss talking to Kirito, Pachi ( SoulEaterEvans ), yumeria, and a lot of others.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I really don't have a problem talking to people I want to talk to on here.  Most of the people I associate with are very nice and always willing to have a friendly conversation.


----------



## MasterM64

I really like this thread, thank you Jacob for bumping this!  

I definitely would be interested in talking to certain people that I know well enough (through the TBT Discord) to get to know them better away from the wall of text of PMs, VMs, etc.!  I do realize some people see talking to a complete a stranger as weird so I am still open to text-based chatting as well!  I see that I have been mentioned a couple times since this thread has been bumped and know that I would definitely be interested in getting to know you both better (I would love to schedule a chat sometime)!


----------



## duckykate

i wanna make friends w a lot of ppl on here but i'm really shy and i feel like they're cooler than me idk


----------



## Cwynne

katezilla said:


> i wanna make friends w a lot of ppl on here but i'm really shy and i feel like they're cooler than me idk



Same tho

I guess mostly bc I have major social anxiety disorder so posting anything is really hard for me, let alone actually talking to people. I guess my lack of posting doesn't make me very popular on the forum so I don't get a whole lot of people messaging me anyway. I wish I could post more and make more friends on here but it's just so difficult for me. It feels like every little post holds such importance and it takes me so long to type something out because I'm rereading and rewriting and generally just obsessing over every interaction I have on the site
I guess I kind of spiraled a bit there so I got a little off topic but yeah


----------



## Breath Mint

katezilla said:


> i wanna make friends w a lot of ppl on here but i'm really shy and i feel like they're cooler than me idk



This is basically how I feel. I'd like to make friends with a lot of people but I'm incapable of initiating conversations. I have the same problem in real life too. I'm too shy and I feel like if I tried to start a conversation with someone it'll be unwanted on the other end and they'll just be like 'why is this guy talking to me?'


----------



## Mr_Persona

katezilla said:


> i wanna make friends w a lot of ppl on here but i'm really shy and i feel like they're cooler than me idk



Don't say that about yourself, I bet they're some ppl out there who actually thinks your cooler then them, I gotta say you seem pretty cool to me even I only have seen you few times.
I always think I'm the lamest on belltree


----------



## Marte

Theres too many to put on a list, haha. Tbh I don't really talk to anyone besides when I answer threads and such  but it would be nice to get to know someone on here ♡


----------



## Breath Mint

I added a bunch of people on Pocket Camp via the friend ID sharing thread because I didn't have nearly enough friends and a lot of people I had added weren't very active so it was a struggle getting into the Shovelstrike Quarry. I added Laureline and Marte and I've seen them posting fairly often, they seem nice. I added people until my friends list was full so I don't remember most of the people I added now lol.

ThatOneMarshalFangirl, I recognized her name from when I was active on this site back in 2016. I thought it was cool when I came back a couple months ago and saw she's still active here.

Verecund from The Basement forum seems like a cool guy too. We post on a lot of the same threads.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Really? This thread is still active?

I remember I wanted to be the center of attention for a long time. But it turns out that my inactivity of posting is because of there being no threads I’d have an interest in or I’d just say something negative about it.

Now I just go with the flow and post when I feel I actually have something to post on it. And about the people. I really don’t have nobody important to talk to, but like TOMFG said, I say that’s how I feel about everyone here.


----------



## goro

goro

ok just kidding. honestly i'm so isolated and anxious that i don't even know


----------



## Mink777

Mink777 makes some cool posts. Someone I'd personally like to get to know more myself.


----------



## Acruoxil

gogogogogo


----------



## Zura

Excuse my ingnorance but what exactly is stopping you from talking to said person? Why does this thread exist?


----------



## Bcat

Vaati said:


> Excuse my ingnorance but what exactly is stopping you from talking to said person? Why does this thread exist?



some of us are shy dawg


----------



## moonbyu

everyone! i came to this forum to make more online friends, so i'll do just that!


----------



## Stella-Io

Uuh, hm, not anyone specific really. I guess anyone who shares the same hobbies/interests as I do; doing their nails, traditional drawing, making jewelry, writing, other stuff.


----------



## gobby

I won't say names cause I'm a shy ***** but there are a few!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Vaati said:


> Excuse my ingnorance but what exactly is stopping you from talking to said person? Why does this thread exist?



I kinda wanted to get to know a Korean player so I could mooch rare stuff off them. Life happened.


----------



## Dim

Vaati said:


> Excuse my ingnorance but what exactly is stopping you from talking to said person? Why does this thread exist?


Inactivity?


----------



## hamster

Llust said:


> its rare for me to peak an interest in having a personal convo with anyone on the forums considering a majority of the people i've met here are immature/under thirteen y.o or just seem like they're not interested in befriending anyone either, but even if i did i doubt i'd pm them. starting and keeping up convos with someone i barely talk to is something im terrible at..so unless i know all about your typing style, what ticks you off and your maturity level, it's p much impossible for me to start a casual convo with you without feeling like im being a nuisance



ik this was made years ago i basically agree with this as ive never really had any interest with befriending/talking to people on here. only a few. not really looking for someone whos super mature? and i dont find many people on here who are really young but yea

- - - Post Merge - - -

altho G0DFlesh_88 seems chill


----------



## slatka

anybody lmao i've been on here for a month now and still haven't really made any friends that i chat with occasionally.


----------



## honeyaura

Yeah I'm a shy bird, but there are a lot of lovelies here that I wouldn't mind talking to!


----------



## Antonio

I'm not shy or anything, i just don't usually start conversations. If y'all come to me however, I'll be happy to talk.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Ufff, pretty much anybody, I guess.
I'm just very shy and I always find it awkward to have a conversation with someone, so yeah.. 
I never really had a friendship on this forum because of that. I don't mind too much though,
as sometimes I go away for some time anyways~


----------



## Alienfish

ali.di.magix said:


> There's _a lot_ of people I've wanted to talk to, but I'm not good at messaging people and I'm a kinda boring person lol
> 
> 
> I always wanted to talk to Sheila and now we have talked a little bit so ya
> Uhh honeyaura, MasterM64 (we've talked a little), Dawnpiplup, the list goes on really



Ah, feel free to hit me up anytime. I'm usually friendly but I have a bit odd hobbies and interests but unless you're like a parent talking about their baby 24/7 I'm open man.


----------

